# First Wedding Shoot



## JEazy (Sep 15, 2006)

Alright so I've just been asked to shoot an former co-workers wedding because they seemed to like my photos when I worked at the local newspaper with them and I'm pretty nervous cause i've never shot one before. What different kind of photos should I take like group shots and whatnot? The wedding is next saturday so any tips would really help.

Oh, and don't really have a light setup, just a couple of $20 Vivis that I mount to tripods via sync cords. So yeah, I'd just appreciate some tips!


----------



## ksmattfish (Sep 15, 2006)

JEazy said:
			
		

> Alright so I've just been asked to shoot an former co-workers wedding because they seemed to like my photos when I worked at the local newspaper with them...
> 
> What different kind of photos should I take like group shots and whatnot?



Stick with your normal style.  It sounds like that's PJ, so don't worry so much about the formal portraits, or do the portraits like you'd do it for the newspaper.  That's what they've seen, that's why they hired you, and that's what you know.  You'll do fine.


----------



## JIP (Sep 15, 2006)

Also don't be afraid to ask the couple what posed shots (groups) they want.  For shots of them together do what you know and look at other photographers websites for ideas for poses.


----------



## Alison (Sep 15, 2006)

Ask the couple  Have them write out a list of must have shots and go from there. I agree with Matt, stick with your style as that's why they like your work.


----------



## JEazy (Sep 16, 2006)

Alright thanks guys, i think i will ask them to come up with a list of must haves, then just go from there.


----------



## ksmattfish (Sep 16, 2006)

JEazy said:
			
		

> Alright thanks guys, i think i will ask them to come up with a list of must haves, then just go from there.



There is no such thing as a list of "must haves", just lists of "I'll do my best to get".    Don't promise anything unless you are positive you can deliver 110%.  

When brides start making lists of the shots they want it's really easy for them to end up with a list that would take days to shoot.  It's going to be a busy day, and chances are things will be running late.  If you are going to do posed portraits of the B & G, wedding party, and family make sure you estimate plenty of time, and then add 15 or  20 min because they'll probably start late.


----------



## Alison (Sep 16, 2006)

That's true, I should have used the phrase "requested shots" vs. "must haves". We provide a list of the most commonly requested shots for them to fill out as a guide for us. Formals take 30 minutes max after the ceremony.


----------



## Christie Photo (Sep 16, 2006)

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> Stick with your normal style.  ...that's what you know.  You'll do fine.



GOOD advice.  30 years ago, I decided to never try something new on a job.  Only after you've got everything done, then do some exploring.  If the bulk of your work is available light, then stick with that for the bulk of the "job."

Pete


----------



## JEazy (Sep 16, 2006)

Does anybody have a list of commonly requested shots i could use as a cheat sheet?


----------



## Christie Photo (Sep 16, 2006)




----------



## JEazy (Sep 16, 2006)

Wow Christie_Photo, that'll really help alot! Thanks!


----------



## JEazy (Sep 17, 2006)

ah sorry but can i get an example of a release form too?


----------



## hyp0rbyte (Sep 18, 2006)

Lots of memory cards.

Don't be afraid to take charge...  When you get ready for the formals, more than likely everyone will be waiting on your queue so be ready to take charge and setup shots.

Have cards to give out to everyone that will ask you for one

Get a feel for the location during rehersal... plan your movements etc.. Make sure things like Pianos aren't moved such that they are in your way.

Give the bride the most attention, but don't forget about the groom/groomsmen, and the guests.

Hope this helps.


----------



## hyp0rbyte (Sep 18, 2006)

Remember to get some fun shots too..  Groomsmen holding up Groom.... same with bride trying to pull him away..  Closeup of rings... signing of license... I like laying on the ground, and getting everyone to lean in making a circle of faces too..


----------



## skiboarder72 (Sep 18, 2006)

just make sure you have backup, if something goes wrong you need to be able to pull out another camera, battery or lens ect. 

I just shot my first wedding over the weekend, shoot alot and sort the bad ones out later (I have 2400 shots to go through) that way you will get lots of good ones


----------



## mentos_007 (Sep 18, 2006)

Christie! that was great! Can I print this thing for my use only?


----------



## JEazy (Sep 19, 2006)

Please, anybody, I really need an example of a release form so they can take it to wherever they get prints made.


----------



## Reverend (Sep 19, 2006)

JEazy said:
			
		

> Please, anybody, I really need an example of a release form so they can take it to wherever they get prints made.



I'd love to see one also, so I have an idea of what to write up for my own.


----------



## Christie Photo (Sep 19, 2006)

JEazy said:
			
		

> Please, anybody, I really need an example of a release form so they can take it to wherever they get prints made.



I haven't had to do this very often.  When it has come up, I've typed a quick note stating that:  "This document may be considered as permission to duplicate the following image(s) for the purpose described below.  This permission is granted solely for this one occasion and use.  All additional rights reserved."  Then I descsribe the image and use...  say... portait of John and Jane for use on wedding inviatations.

I'm sure someone esle here will have something better.

But in your case, isn't possession of the files enough?

Pete


----------



## Reverend (Sep 19, 2006)

Christie Photo said:
			
		

> But in your case, isn't possession of the files enough?



Sometimes people will take the disc to a walgreens or Wal Mart, and the people there will give them a hard time about printing "professional photographs." I guess the bigger companies are just trying to cover their butts from lawsuits.


----------



## Christie Photo (Sep 19, 2006)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> Christie! that was great! Can I print this thing for my use only?



Sure.  Do you need one without my name on it?

By the way...  love your new avatar.

Pete


----------



## JEazy (Sep 19, 2006)

Reverend said:
			
		

> Sometimes people will take the disc to a walgreens or Wal Mart, and the people there will give them a hard time about printing "professional photographs." I guess the bigger companies are just trying to cover their butts from lawsuits.


 
That's exactly what i'm trying to avoid. My cousin had her aunt take her senior portraits, and they took them to walmart to get printed without a release, and they almost didn't let her get them printed because they looked "professional".


----------



## Reverend (Sep 19, 2006)

JEazy said:
			
		

> That's exactly what i'm trying to avoid. My cousin had her aunt take her senior portraits, and they took them to walmart to get printed without a release, and they almost didn't let her get them printed because they looked "professional".


Oh I agree.. I was explaining it for Christie Photo. I need to find/create a similar release letter for my clients.


----------



## JEazy (Sep 19, 2006)

Well if you find one by friday, will you please post for me so i can use it for my wedding saturday?


----------



## Christie Photo (Sep 19, 2006)

JEazy said:
			
		

> ...because they looked "professional".



Oh boy....   that can raise a BUNCH of issuses.  A lot of the images made by studios in my area don't LOOK professional.  What then?

I think you'll be fine as long as there's no copyright statement on the CD.

What's next?  Will deparment store staff decide what we should wear...  eat...  how we should dress...  all based on our looks?  I'm in trouble.

Pete


----------



## JIP (Sep 19, 2006)

Reverend said:
			
		

> Sometimes people will take the disc to a walgreens or Wal Mart, and the people there will give them a hard time about printing "professional photographs." I guess the bigger companies are just trying to cover their butts from lawsuits.


I think that's something that everyone who uses photography as a part of our livelyhood should appreciate.  I see too many people who come into the camera store I work in and want to scan their professional images and invariably the bst ecscuse they come up with is "the photographer wants to charge too much for his prints".  If I catch someone scanning the prints I made for them to avoid paying my prices I will sue and everyone who does photography for a living should do the same.  If you give money to Wal-Mart etc. to print your wedding/senior/portrait pics to avoid paying the price of the photographer you are stealing from that person.  The bottom line is we all should be appreciative of someone at those stores being sticklers to copyright laws too many times I see people leave where I work and go straight across the way to Wal-Mart to get their pics scanned because some drone behind the counter could care less about someones copyright.  O.K. time to get off my soap-box.


----------



## ksmattfish (Sep 19, 2006)

Write permission for reprints into the contract, and make sure the client has a copy.  If they have problems they can show the contract.  If the lab is really paranoid about copyright infringement, they may want to talk to the photographer no matter what the piece of paper says.  Anyone could make up an official looking permission document.


----------

